# Replacing bands



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

One of the bands on my SS has torn. It is currently set up as a double band set. The other 3 bands appear to be in good condition. Should I just replace the one band or do I need to replace all of them at the same time?









Keith


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

For just casual shooting I would say its OK to change the one band . Keep in mind one of the other three are not far behind . Save used bands for that purpose . Now if you were doing a tourney or serious hunt I would NOT use that system . You never know when your going to have a failure again . Consider using single band sets if your ammo is average size and your just shooting cans and paper .


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I am pretty much just shooting at cans and other targets at 10 meters. I used single band sets for a while but they kept tearing after several hundred rounds. I have a 30" draw and tied them at 6.5" but they would fail rather quickly. So I went with double and tied them around 7" and that helped get me closer to the 500+ shots before failure.

I kind of want to keep a hunting type setup because if I ever get the opportunity I want to be ready. The best way I can think of being ready is to shoot with that kind of setup all the time.

Also one of the benefits is that I can easily take out a pumped up water bottle with the use of my Big Blast target inflator setup. Now that is a ton of fun as you already know since I have seen your posts.

Keith


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Some action videos of the Big Blast Targets would be nice ! :stickpoke:


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Ask and you shall receive.

Here is a very short, no frills, 9 second video that my wife took with my phone.






1/2" steel. I can't recall how far I was from the target. Maybe 12' as I was just fooling around.

I really need to work on some kind of video setup and break out my GoPro.

Keith


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey I bet you guys didn't know that there's a brand new version of Big Blast - easy to use and no lost valves ever --

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151319703529?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Keith.B.Nimble said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> Here is a very short, no frills, 9 second video that my wife took with my phone.
> 
> ...


I just got a Poly Kestrel in the mail today with the regular hunting bands like your slingshot appears to be set up with. From what I can see are shooting through the forks and the bands are set up outside the forks. I have a little trouble getting my bands to lay flat on the sides of the arms. Do you? I have to partially draw and then works the bands up and down to get them lined up. But after that bam! on target(I had a few nasty fork hits early but have that solved now) Do you have similar issues or not? Its funny I also have a HTS in poly. I like it a lot too


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keith.B.Nimble said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> Here is a very short, no frills, 9 second video that my wife took with my phone.
> 
> ...


You have to try it by putting baby powder in the bottle . You get a big smoke cloud on the blast !


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

treefork said:


> Keith.B.Nimble said:
> 
> 
> > Ask and you shall receive.
> ...


Alright darn it! now I have to buy one....thanks !! lol


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Keith.B.Nimble said:


> I am pretty much just shooting at cans and other targets at 10 meters. I used single band sets for a while but they kept tearing after several hundred rounds. I have a 30" draw and tied them at 6.5" but they would fail rather quickly. So I went with double and tied them around 7" and that helped get me closer to the 500+ shots before failure.
> 
> I kind of want to keep a hunting type setup because if I ever get the opportunity I want to be ready. The best way I can think of being ready is to shoot with that kind of setup all the time.
> 
> ...


Couple thoughts on this:

1. Try 2040 tubes. They last longer. Ballistically inferior but not by all that much.
2. If you're a ninja with the heavy bands, carry on. If you are struggling for optimal accuracy, practice with light elastics. Trying to perfect your technique while struggling with the weight can be a hopeless task. Get five hits on a quarter regularly from 11 yards with something light and you can transfer that technique to heavy bands when you need to.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I just got a Poly Kestrel in the mail today with the regular hunting bands like your slingshot appears to be set up with. From what I can see are shooting through the forks and the bands are set up outside the forks. I have a little trouble getting my bands to lay flat on the sides of the arms. Do you? I have to partially draw and then works the bands up and down to get them lined up. But after that bam! on target(I had a few nasty fork hits early but have that solved now) Do you have similar issues or not? Its funny I also have a HTS in poly. I like it a lot too

Yes I shoot TTF and they are routed outside the forks.









The bands are kind of rolled into position, because of that they don't want to exactly lay down flat. Like you I have to add a little tension and work them flat before fully drawing the sling. It comes natural now and I am not usually in any kind of rush when I shoot so its not a big deal for me. I have only had 1 fork hit ever.

Keith


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Keith.B.Nimble said:


> I just got a Poly Kestrel in the mail today with the regular hunting bands like your slingshot appears to be set up with. From what I can see are shooting through the forks and the bands are set up outside the forks. I have a little trouble getting my bands to lay flat on the sides of the arms. Do you? I have to partially draw and then works the bands up and down to get them lined up. But after that bam! on target(I had a few nasty fork hits early but have that solved now) Do you have similar issues or not? Its funny I also have a HTS in poly. I like it a lot too
> 
> Yes I shoot TTF and they are routed outside the forks.
> 
> ...


I only had a 1 fork hit with small ammo on this frame, a 3/8 hex nut, but marble which I shoot a lot with my HTS were forkhitting a lot. I have a hole in my closet door thanks to that. I have since gotten more used to the frame and am shooting marbles without issue. I am, however too gun shy now to try marbles in the house. I had a good indoor shooting session with the Kestrel this morning lol. I did tie on my bands, it wasn't as hard as I thought and now I don't have to jack with the bands as much. I also has a hard tim getting the bands even. I was using hunting doubles. I tied on a single. I like the kestrel a lot its accurate and very pocketable. Its almost concealable. I will most likely see if he will make me a custom once fork hits are out of my life. I am still a newbie


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

It sounds like maybe you had an issue with how you were holding the ammo. Its harder to hold a round marble than a flat hex nut. Your release was probably off. The one time I had a fork hit it was because I got in a rush and my release was way off. Since then I make it a habbit not to draw until I am mentally clear and ready to shoot.

Ever since I got the Kestrel I don't really shoot my HTS anymore. I have even given some thoughts to putting it up for sale or seeing if anyone wants to do a trade. I wouldn't mind trying an Ocularis or Torque from Simpleshot.

Keith


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Do you have the Poly HTS or the Ballistic Resin? Pm me before you put it on the forum if you decide you're getting rid of it. I love the poly but I wouldn't mind having the real deal...if the price was right. I just ordered a Peerless poly and a Straight Shooter poly from Simple Shot, from their Clearance section the Peerless is they said has scratches and marks, no problem for me and the Straight Shooter was sand tumbled finish that they didn't like. Some one should have told me that frame addiction was a possibility before I took up this hobby lol


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

The one I have is the ballistic resin with internal steel reinforcement. I've never had any issue with it.

I have fought very hard not to get caught up on collecting frames. I would rather master 1 than have a whole shelf full of different models. But the flip side of that is that not getting to try different frames to see how they feel in your hand.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I agree, but some are so dang cool lol. I only have one more that I really want and that is a Fireant and since wingshooter is in retirement, unless someone on here puts one up for sale I won't be able to purchase.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

For anyone who may be interested. I replaced the one band and have shot a dozen rounds or so and it appears to be working out just fine. No noticeable effects from not replacing all of the bands at the same time.

Keith


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Good to know


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Might be worth a try to make up another band set at 6.5 inch length, but with single straight cut bands. Probably easier to pull than the longer doubles, with equal or better band life and similar performance.

Just my 2 cents. Have fun.


----------

